

Draftin' MTG Draft Simulator BETA 3 - shawndeprey
http://www.draftin.co/articles/14
Draftin&#x27; has entered its third beta release! I would like to take a moment to thank all of the Beta users who participated in Beta 2, you all have been a huge help in finding issues with Draftin&#x27; that I did not find myself. In Beta 2, you guys&#x2F;gals uncovered an array of bugs which have been patched, along with usability issues around user interaction and menu&#x2F;GUI simplicity which have been fixed&#x2F;updated.<p>Anyway, I have been taking a more <i></i>community oriented<i></i> approach to Draftin&#x27;s continued development. Basically, I am letting the users give large input as to what they would like to see in Draftin&#x27;, and I have been prioritizing development based on that input. Beta 3 is entirely community driven, consisting of all the most reported issues&#x2F;bugs. Hopefully Beta 3 brings a much more well rounded and bug free drafting experience!<p>#### Beta 3 contains the following updates<p>- Add flashing tab on various events throughout Draftin&#x27; if user is on another web page&#x2F;tab.
- Play audible sound on various events throughout Draftin&#x27; if user is on another web page&#x2F;tab.
- Fix UI issues in <i></i>My Cards<i></i> section where card rows are out of sync.
- Make user profile display users cards. If you ever leave a draft&#x2F;the coordinator deleted the draft, you can now retrieve your last drafts cards from your profile.
- Greatly improved Set selection UI.
- Fix server error when users try to join the same draft twice.
- Fixed issues with kicking users from a draft.<p>Anyway, that&#x27;s all for Beta 3. I am calling this update a usability update as it touches on the main issues you all found in Draftin&#x27;. I hope everybody enjoys the updates and continues to help push this little MTG draft simulator towards dev complete!<p>If you like this tool or have suggestions then feel free to leave them here. :)
======
ginko
Can anyone explain what "drafting" is?

It's apparently not playing the game itself.

~~~
minimaxir
Drafting (Limited) is often more competitive than playing typical MtG with
pre-made decks (Constructed)

In fact, drafting has become so popular that the next MtG expansion has a card
that's only playable while drafting:
[http://www.wizards.com/magic/magazine/article.aspx?x=mtg/dai...](http://www.wizards.com/magic/magazine/article.aspx?x=mtg/daily/arcana/1430)

~~~
shawndeprey
Oh yeah I saw that. It's gonna make life tough supporting it in my app lol.

